

Healthy Labs (YC S12) Wants To Be Go-To Site For People With Chronic Illness - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/yc-startup-healthy-labs-wants-to-be-the-go-to-site-for-people-living-with-chronic-illness/

======
inuhj
I signed up as a physician(because I am one) to give some feedback. I got sent
to an account page where I can't do anything at all.

Perhaps browsing permissions would be nice? I just wanted to see the site from
the user perspective...

~~~
seanahrens
ah yes, sorry about this. we'll get some user permissions up soon for non-
patients. most of the stuff we've programmed is patient focused right now.
luckily, as soon as we do get something up for you (or just for you to see if
you'd like), i'd love to email you.

------
brfox
Looks nice! I've been thinking about a project like yours and bought
peerhealth.com several years ago with the hope of doing something like you
have done. For other companies (which I'm sure you're familiar with), see also
<http://patientslikeme.com> and <http://curetogether.com> (just bought by
23andme).

------
jermaink
There are a lot of health startups out there. But only a few thats founders
convey an impression of personality and authenticity.

Knowing Sean and Will at least via Skype conversations, I always had the
feeling they are a perfect team and make a difference to a lot of products as
they try to tackle a problem. I mean a _real_ problem.

Some initiatives do their best to improve the lives of patients with IBD. But
the more empathy you have for the patients with his needs and the less you
think about the market size or exit opportunities of your product, the better
you might perform. While social proof in medical communities is the far
biggest challenge of all, I´m convinced, they are the right people at the
right time.

Maybe, the chances for patient driven innovation and exchange have never been
better. Sean, Will and team - you know that our team is trying to contribute
to that movement with a different idea and approach. Let´s build a beehive and
feed the honeycombs with new solutions ;)

------
chintan
Hey Guys, Great stuff!

You might want to check this out: <https://www.crohnspromise.org/> \- It is a
'clinical trial' (case-control study) to evaluate whether such "self-reported"
outcomes and tracking can actually help in managing crohns disease. Its been
going on at Cleveland Clinic since 2009.

------
briggsbio
Happy to see this name in the news again, and excited to see them blossom out
of YC. Good luck guys. Any metrics on total users?

Are you guys monetizing yet? Would love to talk re: clinical trial
recruitment.

Last question: Can anyone provide the citation behind the giant prevalence
numbers thrown out by TC?

I work for a startup in drug development in IBD and those numbers are the
biggest I've seen. (1.2m US and 2.5m worldwide are biggest I've come across).
Would love to know if they have merit.

Email: briggsbio {at} (Buchheit created me)

------
zizzer
This looks really good, but as a Web Dev with Cystic Fibrosis who was
developing a site based on virtually the same idea (the graphs, the health and
medication logs - almost all identical), the quote...

"The next vertical they hope to launch is one dealing with auto-immune
conditions such as Multiple Sclerosis and Cystic Fibrosis."

...was a real kick in the balls. Guess that'll teach me not to hang about next
time!

------
revorad
This is a great idea, with a compelling story behind it. I'm wondering what
the thinking is behind making it a funded startup. Wouldn't the pressure of
returning investors' money in a limited timeframe make it hard to focus on
solving the actual problem? Wouldn't this work better as just a community
website?

------
mb_72
Signed up as 'patient' (with UC), and am looking forward to contributing (both
as patient and with site feedback if you like also).

------
zio99
Clickable: <http://crohnology.com/>

------
svanzoest
Sounds like onehealth.com

